# Site email addy policy



## TheInfamousMrFox (Apr 15, 2018)

I was a little surprised to see that I couldn't use Gmail to sign up for this forum, given the measures Google take to identify account users these days. But ho hum, it's not the first forum I've found.

However... What really does surprise me is that it allowed me to register with possibly the most famous anonymous spam mailer on the net.

Yup, that's right, I registered this account with a Mailinator address. You might want to do something about that. (Your acceptance of mailinator, not my account!  )


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Charming email address.

We had lots of spam accounts set up with Gmail in the past but perhaps this needs revising. Certain providers have been made by request only due to past abuse. If you managed to use Mailinator that's because we haven't had a problem with it.

If you have a Gmail address you want to use then email the request to ttforum @ mail.com (no spaces)


----------



## TheInfamousMrFox (Apr 15, 2018)

Thanks mate, I'll do that.

Apologies about the charming addy, I actually set that box up for something else, IT security related knowing I was about to get my details slurped, hence the name.

I honestly didn't think your site would take it, I tried it as a test.


----------

